# Vom USB-Stick booten



## Dario Linsky (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir überlegt, dass ich auf meinem USB-Stick (ExtreMemory, 128MB, USB 1.1) Linux installieren könnte und auch nach etwas herumstöbern diesen Link gefunden:
http://rz-obrian.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/knoppix-usb/

Aber da 128 MB ja nun nicht gerade die Welt sind, habe ich dazu aber mal ein paar Fragen:
1. Lohnt sich das als normale Arbeitsumgebung oder ist das eher eine Spielerei bzw. ein Notfall-Reparaturset?
2. Wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit und Performance aus? Kann man bei ca. 930kb/s normal damit umgehen, ohne dass was ins Stocken gerät?
3. Kann man darauf mehrere Partitionen unterbringen?
3a. Macht es Sinn, /home darauf zu lassen?
3b. Was ist mit einer Swap-Partition?
4. Läuft das wirklich ohne Probleme, auch wenn man den USB-Stick an anderen Rechnern anschliesst?
5. Krieg ich noch emacs mit darauf? 

Vielleicht hat das ja schonmal jemand ausprobiert und ein paar Antworten darauf. 

Gruss, Dario


----------



## hulmel (10. Februar 2004)

In der c't 13/2003 stand ein ganz guter Artikel darüber (Hols vom Stöckchen).
Partitionieren geht. Mehr als ein Reparaturset kommt aber nicht dabei raus (zumindest bei 128MB).
Versucht habe ich es nocht nicht, kann also zum Rest nichts sagen.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *In der c't 13/2003 stand ein ganz guter Artikel darüber (Hols vom Stöckchen).
> Partitionieren geht. Mehr als ein Reparaturset kommt aber nicht dabei raus (zumindest bei 128MB).
> Versucht habe ich es nocht nicht, kann also zum Rest nichts sagen. *



Warum? Auf 128MB bekommt man doch ein minimalistisches Linux, sogar *mit* emacs? Okay, dann ist das ding auch echt voll, und für nen X-Server kann ich nicht garantieren, aber... 
Ich kauf mir einfach 512MB!


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Februar 2004)

Danke erstmal. 

Naja, fluxbox scheint mit dem DSL-System schon zu laufen, und das nimmt ja nur 50MB weg. Ist nur die Frage, ob man damit auf 128MB flüssig arbeiten kann, und ob man auf die anderen IDE- und SCSI-Geräte am jeweiligen Rechner zugreifen kann, um diese doch etwas minimalistische Grenze auszuweiten.
Und dann ist da natürlich noch die Frage, ob man den Stick einfach an verschiedenen Rechnern anschliessen kann, ohne dass dabei Probleme wegen der unterschiedlichen Hardware entstehen...

Wenn das geht, dann kann ich auch bei meiner Freundin und meinen Eltern mit Linux arbeiten, ohne dass ich immer meinen Laptop mitschleppen muss. 

PS: Was kostet denn so ein 512MB-Stick? Für 150 Euro gibt's immerhin schon eine externe 120GB-Festplatte mit USB-Gehäuse.


----------



## Erpel (11. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht kommt ja mal ein Knoppix-USB-Image raus.
Das wäre interessant.(Autokonfiguration und so)


----------



## Fabian (12. Februar 2004)

Knoppix auf USB = Damn Small Linux

Was anderes wirds afaik nicht geben. Knopper hat jetzt schon Probleme, dass ganze Zeugs auf eine CD zu bekommen.


----------



## JohannesR (12. Februar 2004)

Knoppix ist auch relativ gut ausgestattet... OpenOffice, KDE3 etc. pp... Das macht einiges aus!


----------

